# What is Your Non-Musical related "GAS"



## Church2224 (Jul 4, 2012)

GAS affects us all, some more than others. I know a lot of people have other interests, and I know there are other things we desire in life besides having a house full of custom guitars. So I ask you, what else do you GAS for that is outside of your musical interests? 

As for me...

1. OPEAS- Outdoor Power Equipment Acquisition Syndrome 

This is going to make me sound like Tom Allen. For those who do not know me well I am trying to start my own landscaping business. Landscape professionals use some very high quality equipment such as mowers, hand tools and pressure assures that most people do not have much interest in. Having been around these machines, they are incredible to operate and the results they help produce brings a smile to my face. Think that these things are the highest quality guitars such as ESP, PRS, Suhr, KXK, ect. of outdoor power equipment. 

I mean if my job included me riding around on an awesome piece of machinery like this all day, I would be one happy man (And they even make an environmentally friendly version too!)








2. FAS- Firearm Acquisition Syndrome

I am a big fan of guns and shooting sports, something my family has always been into. There are many fire arms that have a great feel to them and are incredible to shoot, there are just so many out there to choose from including battle rifles, shotguns, assault rifles and pistols that I just cannot decide which ones I want. 

Here is a Benelli M4 (called the M1014 by the US Military), a shot gun I always wanted- 






3. PTAS- Pickup Truck Acquisition Syndrome 

I love trucks. Their usefulness and reliability is something I cannot live without. Despite their poor fuel economy, they are able to haul anything I need them to. Also having four wheel drive in case of snow is always a good thing. 

Here is a Ford F450, the damn thing is huge. I might consider one for my business one day. Also I dig the grey paint job on it






So share with me your non musical related GAS!


----------



## Winspear (Jul 4, 2012)

I saw that truck trying to get down a narrow road near me the other day 

My Non-Musical related GAS is nothing at all. I have a very one track mind and little interests which I am very thankful for. All the more money to buy gear 

I do however want a full sleeve and a back piece - the only tattoos I want and the design hasn't changed since I made it at 16. I'm now nearly 21 - I just can't justify spending money on something that isn't gear


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm on a major shoe and skirt GASsage right now:
Crossdresser Shoes - The Finest Collection of Footwear at Janets Closet

Crossdresser Shoes - The Finest Collection of Footwear at Janets Closet

Crossdresser Shoes - The Finest Collection of Footwear at Janets Closet

Janet's Closet - A Cross Dresser's Paradise!

Janet's Closet - A Cross Dresser's Paradise!


----------



## Necris (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 4, 2012)

A fancy military style coat at a local flea market and then gundam figures with out the box so I don't feel bad when I open it, cause I quite growing up after 12.


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 4, 2012)

I'd love a new reflux condenser.


----------



## piggins411 (Jul 4, 2012)

Wired Xbox 360 controller, T-shirt, Assassin's Creed III.

Clearly I'm broke as shit


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 4, 2012)

Slightly music related:

- A Bandsaw
- a router
- a skilsaw
- shitload of other tools
- wood

If you know were I'm heading to....


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 4, 2012)

Umm......

...

...

...

... no, nothing.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jul 4, 2012)

I wannts itz!!!!!


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 4, 2012)

Vostre Roy said:


> Slightly music related:
> 
> - A Bandsaw
> - a router
> ...


You plan on building a bar that has band there.


----------



## Brill (Jul 4, 2012)

Women.
And small children.

My collection is quite small... And very white.


----------



## flexkill (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## TaylorMacPhail (Jul 4, 2012)

I just want people to notice me!!!! qqqqqqq


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 4, 2012)

Kevin gets the RedNeck Poster of the Year award for his list 

Right now, I want this:


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 4, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> And small children.


----------



## Brill (Jul 4, 2012)

Pooluke41 said:


>



^^ I draw the line at sex with Animals and Children... The starting line 

I actually Don't collect small children... Yet....


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 4, 2012)

I want it


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 4, 2012)

just like mine but mine was lost in a tragic boating accident...


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 4, 2012)

flexkill said:


> (Kegerator)


 
<--- rush on the local adds to find a broken refrigirator


----------



## Murmel (Jul 4, 2012)

Laser eye surgery.

So. Fucking. Expensive.


----------



## Nile (Jul 4, 2012)

Many many Magic: The Gathering cards. Many.

My own TV and Xbox.

A better computer, fuck this Vista piece of shit laptop.

Airsoft guns and shit.

Real guns and shit.

Money.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm GASing for a new pair of balls.






My last girlfriend took mine and still won't give them back.


----------



## Alex6534 (Jul 4, 2012)

A new custom PC, so I don't have to restart everytime I want to create a new piece of a project whether it's animation, sound, image editing.....(Really an excuse to play new games at geekishly high performance  )


----------



## Cabinet (Jul 4, 2012)

I want to be ripped like Bruce Wayne in Batman Begins


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 4, 2012)

I love building GUNPLA. Gundam Plastic Models. They're pretty expensive cause I lean towards building the higher grade/end models. Like this one 
1/60 Perfect Grade Strike Freedom Gundam by Bandai | HobbyLink Japan


----------



## 8track (Jul 4, 2012)

i have a problem with buying bmw's and wheels


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 4, 2012)

Nile said:


> Many many Magic: The Gathering cards. Many.
> 
> A better computer, fuck this XP piece of crap desktop.
> 
> ...



Fixed for improved accuracy for myself. But on the whole, yeah man I'm right there with you.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 4, 2012)

Guns and trucks.

And some land...that would be nice.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## espman (Jul 4, 2012)

Bandsaw
Jointer
And this...
1990 Nissan Skyline GT-R - Calgary Cars For Sale - Kijiji Calgary Canada.


----------



## ilyti (Jul 4, 2012)

I want a kegerator..

Also..


----------



## groph (Jul 4, 2012)

First one is e-peen syndrome. Ever since I got a reasonably powerful PC, I've gotten somewhat into reading up on PC hardware. Now I'm all like "my graphics card only has 45,657,434,768,834 megatexelgigasquashers, while this new card has 790,939,473,886,754 quantum pixel annihilators using the new SolarDjentacular processor! With that new card, I could play Call Of Dubstep Brony Zombies at 568.3 frames per second instead of 567.7 frames per second! AND IT'S ONLY $650!" 

The second is known to an elite minority as AMS or *A*dvanced *M*odeling *S*yndrome. 

I build scale model aircraft. Not the cool radio controlled ones that fly, the boring-ass static display ones that your grandfather used to build after the War. Since the hobby ever began, the level of detail in kits increased from a basic representation of the aircraft that looked mostly like what it was supposed to, to a virtually scaled-down replica of the real thing, complete with full detail. And I don't mean you look into the cockpit and go "Oh, there's a seat, and it even has a little joystick! Wow!" I mean you look into the cockpit and go "My god, there are throttles, fuel gauges, seatbelts WITH STITCHING, data placards, gunsights, fucking everything!" And this is right out of the box, you get kits with this much detail. HOWEVER, small third-party "cottage industry" companies have pushed the envelope with aftermarket accessories that are sickeningly detailed as much as they are expensive. The Internet has made distributing such products much easier so there now exists a huuuge variety of aftermarket parts for model kits of aircraft, cars, tanks, you name it. So, if the flux capacitor on your 1/35th scale PanzerDeLorean Mk. IV has 62 rivets on the main panel instead of the proper 65, why not invest $32 (even though the kit itself only cost $20) and buy a cast resin one from an aftermarket company for t3h r3alizms?

Basically AMS makes you go batshit crazy over total accuracy. You'll end up spending $70 on aftermarket parts EASILY on a kit that costs half of that. You'll have to cut huge chunks of original kit plastic away to accommodate said aftermarket parts because they don't fit with total precision and add hours and hours onto build time but the results are oh, so sweet. Sometimes. Ok, almost never. Usually the model ends up getting thrown into a wall out of frustration.

EDIT: ^ And that's a really conservative estimate. In my stash right now I have a 1/48 scale kit of a Soviet MiG 21 jet fighter. The kit itself is $50, I have a replacement cockpit for it that was around $25, a new jet exhaust for another $25, new intake scoops that were probably around $10, and a turned-aluminum pitot tube that was probably the better part of $15. It makes me nerd out pretty hard but that's over $150 worth of detail that will be incredibly hard to even see on the finished model.


----------



## 8track (Jul 4, 2012)

espman said:


> 1990 Nissan Skyline GT-R - Calgary Cars For Sale - Kijiji Calgary Canada.


 
yes please! r32 is my dream car! i used to have an sr20det powered s13 240sx about 12 years ago, that car was soooooo fun and such a sleaper. sold it so i could buy a n/a z32 300zx. biggest regret of my life...


----------



## 8track (Jul 4, 2012)

haha that pontiac stinger is pretty sick too


----------



## JP Universe (Jul 4, 2012)

NBA basketball memorabilia.... I've banned myself from looking on Ebay at that stuff


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 5, 2012)

I have major GAS for a '71 Chevy Chevelle with a 351 cubic engine and a Hampton blower along with other mods that will crank out about 500hp.


----------



## squid-boy (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 5, 2012)

setsuna7 said:


> I love building GUNPLA. Gundam Plastic Models. They're pretty expensive cause I lean towards building the higher grade/end models. Like this one
> 1/60 Perfect Grade Strike Freedom Gundam by Bandai | HobbyLink Japan


$203? holy cock balls I would spend 1/10 of that or maybe 1/5 of that, and possibly paint on the details (fuck the stickers) how big is 1/60?


----------



## Divinehippie (Jul 5, 2012)

squid-boy said:


>


if this is what i think it is or used for what i think it would be used for then i approve. if not then i might have a slight problem xD.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 5, 2012)

Divinehippie said:


> if this is what i think it is or used for what i think it would be used for then i approve. if not then i might have a slight problem xD.


Not a fan of lamps?


----------



## Divinehippie (Jul 5, 2012)

^haha i didnt mean have problem with the item itself. i mean more i might have a problem with other things that would lead me to believe that this object is what i think it might be.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 5, 2012)

Divinehippie said:


> ^haha i didnt mean have problem with the item itself. i mean more i might have a problem with other things that would lead me to believe that this object is what i think it might be.


I know I was being a smart ass. I assume I get what your talking about but yet again with your username I'm not sure...


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 5, 2012)

Do women count?


----------



## Winspear (Jul 5, 2012)

God damnit Joseph I was about to go to bed.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 5, 2012)

Dan_Vacant said:


> $203? holy cock balls I would spend 1/10 of that or maybe 1/5 of that, and possibly paint on the details (fuck the stickers) how big is 1/60?



At least 20 inches.. That thing in "real life" is 20 meters in height, so if you do math you'll get the answer!!


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Jul 5, 2012)

A new video card, something AMD, haven't settled on specifics

Remington 870

Wanted sleeves for a while but the money probably won't be there for a long time as there's a ton of stuff higher up in the list of things to buy

My car will be needing some work soon, too.


----------



## Divinehippie (Jul 5, 2012)

Dan_Vacant said:


> I know I was being a smart ass. I assume I get what your talking about but yet again with your username I'm not sure...


haha sorry about that then, sarcasm/smart assery sometimes doesn't translate well when reading it through text ( i missunderstood your sarcasm for the truth) xD. and yeah your assumptions would be correct


----------



## schecter4life (Jul 5, 2012)

ive beeen gas'ing for this for 10 years


----------



## Divinehippie (Jul 5, 2012)

^ the end of the world?


----------



## schecter4life (Jul 5, 2012)

^nope..our true creators coming back to take us home....i wont go into details xD


----------



## Divinehippie (Jul 5, 2012)

^looks a lot cooler then the rapture for sure xD.


----------



## schecter4life (Jul 5, 2012)

Divinehippie said:


> ^looks a lot cooler then the rapture for sure xD.


oh it is the rapture, the same one found in almost every religious text, its just what is scientifically the most like way the "rapture" will actually happen


----------



## Alpenglow (Jul 5, 2012)

Alex6534 said:


> A new custom PC, so I don't have to restart everytime I want to create a new piece of a project whether it's animation, sound, image editing.....(Really an excuse to play new games at geekishly high performance  )



Pretty much exactly this.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 5, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Do women count?



If so, I know mine:


----------



## Rook (Jul 5, 2012)

Sunglasses.






What?


----------



## straightshreddd (Jul 5, 2012)

1. Custom PC: I7 Sandy Bridge, 16 Gigs RAM, 2 TB HD, etc.

2. Decent new car: stick, relatively gas efficient, decent lugging space. I'm not too picky.

3. A nice 1080p, 120 ghz, 42-52inch tv.

4. A couple pairs of some Chukka Lows, new jeans, b-ball shorts, and band tees.

5. Health Insurance

6. The most important of all... An apartment: 1 bedroom, walk-in closet, living room, eat-in kitchen, 1 bath.



There's a couple more that I can't really think of right now.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jul 5, 2012)

Drawing, I did this a while ago and haven't posted any art since I was 15


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 5, 2012)

Divinehippie said:


> if this is what i think it is or used for what i think it would be used for then i approve. if not then i might have a slight problem xD.



i was thinking the exact same thing you were


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 5, 2012)

After watching my friend hook up a second monitor I want two decent size t.vs for gameing, movies and computer.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 5, 2012)

^It would be sick to get two side by side for split-screen games!! Like if both players got their own tv!


----------



## Riffer (Jul 6, 2012)

Motorcycles. I have 3 right now. A Suzuki SV650 and 2 custom choppers.


----------



## Yaris (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm about to put 32GB ram and a 256GB SSD in my i5 machine when I get back home. Makes my dick hard just thinking about it.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jul 6, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> ^It would be sick to get two side by side for split-screen games!! Like if both players got their own tv!


Or to watch porn while watching porn....


----------



## pentecost (Jul 6, 2012)

resistors, capacitors, inductors, transistors, tubes, transformers, relays, and about $50k in test equipment. it's only related to music if i actually finish *building* the crap.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 6, 2012)

Playstation games, ti graphing calculators


----------



## kamello (Jul 6, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


> Drawing, I did this a while ago and haven't posted any art since I was 15




Cool, I love Drawing and Painting too  

....I would love to have decent Ink Pen and a shitload of oil paints







I made this while listening to Heaviest Matter of The Universe, wanted to draw something from my mind (Im terrible at it) and the Lyrics ''Open the Door into your heart'' came in 


@Joseph: Susan


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jul 7, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> If so, I know mine:



Is that John Travolta. If so I can't believe it's the same guy who did Pulp Fiction


----------



## squid-boy (Jul 7, 2012)

Divinehippie said:


> if this is what i think it is or used for what i think it would be used for then i approve. if not then i might have a slight problem xD.



Oil and concentrate dabbing.


----------



## Divinehippie (Jul 7, 2012)

^what was the brand? couldnt make it quite out from the water mark.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 7, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> If so, I know mine:




Definitely not shopped.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jul 7, 2012)

Custom PC, i5/i7, GTX 5600ti, 1TB HDD, 8GB RAM

Halo 4


----------



## Alex6534 (Jul 7, 2012)

Yaris said:


> I'm about to put 32GB ram and a 256GB SSD in my i5 machine when I get back home. Makes my dick hard just thinking about it.



Okay, now I'm jealous. Now just need to find these in the UK


----------



## kerska (Jul 7, 2012)

Wouldn't mind owning one of these...except I'd probably put a holographic or red dot site instead of an ACOG.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 7, 2012)

I need something like this since mine was stolen out of my car. Some new door speakers too.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 7, 2012)

Seeing as I have been flying a very large deal this year.


----------



## Pedrojoca (Jul 7, 2012)

HUGE, and i do mean huge... LEGO custom kits. I just love building those.

Also, slingshots. Loads of wood to make'em


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 8, 2012)

A mini fridge and microwave right next to my bed. I would never need to move again in the middle of a movie.


----------



## kerska (Jul 8, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> A mini fridge and microwave right next to my bed. I would never need to move again in the middle of a movie.



Include a bed pan then too.


----------



## SammyKillChambers (Jul 8, 2012)

I would one day love to own a Lambourghini Mucielago or an Aston Martin DB9 Vanquish.

Other than that, everything I desire is either music or tattoo related XD


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 8, 2012)

i'm gasing for a mini-ramp. i think my housemate and i are going to try build one tomorrow


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jul 8, 2012)

Nikon D3X, a few 32GB UDMA CF cards, 35-70mm f/2.8, 14mm f/2.8, and 200mm f/4 Macro.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jul 8, 2012)

I currently own 70+ martial arts/Asian films and am always looking for more to buy. I have probably bought around 50 of them in the last 5 months or so. 

I might post a pic of the collection if anyone is interested


----------



## Ojinomoto (Jul 8, 2012)

In about six months Ill have one of these: Nissan Skyline GT-R.
Yeah buddy


----------



## pawel (Jul 8, 2012)

Bicycles (Road/Cyclocross/Touring/MTB): Currently woud love a Canyon Ultimate CF


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 8, 2012)

I have a strange obsession with striped shirts... and hipster shoes.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 8, 2012)

Divinehippie said:


> ^what was the brand? couldnt make it quite out from the water mark.


here ya go


----------



## glpg80 (Jul 8, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Laser eye surgery.
> 
> So. Fucking. Expensive.



I had both eyes done. 20/15 vision the day after - i could see leaves on trees over a mile away. It has been 2 years and i have 20/18 to 20/20 now which is perfect.

Best investment i ever made. but the $5,200 price tag - cash - was a hard pill to swallow. Sold a rare antique vehicle i was restoring and paid the difference out of pocket. The pre-op visits themselves were close to $500 alone in total, and the medication afterwards was INSANE.

My Gas is DRVAS - Drag Racing Vehicle Acquisition Syndrome 

1/4 Mile Drag Racing, building race motors and vehicles, and running certain ET's in OSCA, NA, 10.5 Outlaw, and MOD 275 classes.



I have designed motors in extreme detail down to measurements and labor requirements about 3 times over with 3 different applications for each build, vehicle, and parts supplies along with sources for each part. I am a member of many SBC/BBC forums all over the net. I can never afford it now, but i still design and build the vehicles on paper 

My other gas is TAS - Tool Acquisition Syndrome.

I would kill to have a huge 3 bay shop, complete with floor lifts, heated concrete floors for winter work, Tools galore, a paint booth, etc. I could paint guitars and cars both and also do in house english wheel work. 


Between the two i stick with music gear - even the boutique stuff is 20x less expensive than the average drag racing transmission, tool, motor, etc.


----------



## squid-boy (Jul 8, 2012)

Divinehippie said:


> ^what was the brand? couldnt make it quite out from the water mark.



I go on and peruse Aqua Lab Technologies. They have tons of different artists when it comes to the headier pieces. High quality stuff, so it can be pretty pricey.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 8, 2012)

glpg80 said:


> I had both eyes done. 20/15 vision the day after - i could see leaves on trees over a mile away. It has been 2 years and i have 20/18 to 20/20 now which is perfect.
> 
> Best investment i ever made. but the $5,200 price tag - cash - was a hard pill to swallow. Sold a rare antique vehicle i was restoring and paid the difference out of pocket. The pre-op visits themselves were close to $500 alone in total, and the medication afterwards was INSANE.


Fortunately, I don't live in America so there are a lot of expenses which you paid for that I probably wont.
The pre-op visit is free and you can actually get them lasered that same day.

Edit: Converted the price, it would actually be cheaper for me than it was for you. The treatment here is $4120. It's still a lot of money, especially considering I'm only 18 years old and can't work much.
Not many things are cheaper in Sweden, but medical care is one of them


----------



## glpg80 (Jul 8, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Fortunately, I don't live in America so there are a lot of expenses which you paid for that I probably wont.
> The pre-op visit is free and you can actually get them lasered that same day.
> 
> Edit: Converted the price, it would actually be cheaper for me than it was for you. The treatment here is $4120. It's still a lot of money, especially considering I'm only 18 years old and can't work much.
> Not many things are cheaper in Sweden, but medical care is one of them



medical care in the USA is a fucking scam 

Insurance would not cover it - they consider it the equivalent to a boob job. I had tried contacts for years and that did not work - i was up to 74% water solution and still they would dry out in a matter of 7 hours. I tried glasses but that did not work - i have a deviated septum and it caused sinus agitation. They also caused headaches because glasses cannot fix astigmatism - it can actually make it worse.

Surgery was about 20 minutes long total for both eyes. Pain was about 1.5 out of 10. I had a burst blood vein in my eye afer surgery due to the suction cup they use to keep your eye still from movement. It was hilarious, i walked around for about a month with a blood red eye like i had gotten into a bad fight. The other thing worth noting is the smell of your own burning flesh. Not many people think about that ahead of time 

The whole ordeal was over with in about 3.5 months from start to finish. You only have one pair of eyes and so the after treatments, wearing sunglasses, eye drops for hydration/proper healing, not reading anything for a while, no computers/television/etc for a while - and the pre-op visits, all take time.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 8, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Fortunately, I don't live in America so there are a lot of expenses which you paid for that I probably wont.
> The pre-op visit is free and you can actually get them lasered that same day.
> 
> Edit: Converted the price, it would actually be cheaper for me than it was for you. The treatment here is $4120. It's still a lot of money, especially considering I'm only 18 years old and can't work much.
> Not many things are cheaper in Sweden, but medical care is one of them



Yeah bought the same in Canada, really not that much overall, a really nice guitar, but a much better investment  Good luck dude


----------



## Murmel (Jul 8, 2012)

The only reason I'm getting them done is because I wanna be a police officer, and in Sweden you need almost perfect vision without aids to even get into the academy.

I'm still gonna wear glasses though, I'll just replace the glass with window glass or something. I look so much better in glasses, which is why I will still wear them


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 8, 2012)

Murmel said:


> The only reason I'm getting them done is because I wanna be a police officer, and in Sweden you need almost perfect vision without aids to even get into the academy.
> 
> I'm still gonna wear glasses though, I'll just replace the glass with window glass or something. I look so much better in glasses, which is why I will still wear them



When I read your first paragraph my response was "well I don't get it as I look awesome in my specs". . Just don't do the damned hipster empty frame thing, or I will hunt you down.


----------



## JamesM (Jul 8, 2012)

A new desk chair and a Mini-Griptilian.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sgt. Frog Keroro Gunso KOYUKI AZUMAYA Painted Figure Statue Megahouse 2006 HTF | eBay

No way I'm spending that much cash though.


----------



## MFB (Jul 8, 2012)

Kululu or GTFO bro

Kululu > *


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 8, 2012)

I just want to get that bloody phonecall!!!


----------



## Ojinomoto (Jul 8, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Fortunately, I don't live in America so there are a lot of expenses which you paid for that I probably wont.
> The pre-op visit is free and you can actually get them lasered that same day.
> 
> Edit: Converted the price, it would actually be cheaper for me than it was for you. The treatment here is $4120. It's still a lot of money, especially considering I'm only 18 years old and can't work much.
> Not many things are cheaper in Sweden, but medical care is one of them



My surgery was free, since Im active duty military.

But it IS worth it though, having worn glasses for seventeen years.


----------



## MFB (Jul 8, 2012)

Think I might order this little guy tomorrow, even though I really have no need besides signing checks/documents and wanting to feel like a boss


----------



## Ojinomoto (Jul 9, 2012)

One could never go wrong with having a good pen.  Where did you order that?


----------



## ddtonfire (Jul 9, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Laser eye surgery.
> 
> So. Fucking. Expensive.



I was 20/400 before PRK and 20/20 after. Totally worth it, especially since I wouldn't be allowed anywhere near military aviation beforehand. If you want it done correctly and not some quack chop shop, it'll be about $2 grand per eye. See if there's a good place around you with interest-free payments; that's what I did.


----------



## MFB (Jul 9, 2012)

Ojinomoto said:


> One could never go wrong with having a good pen.  Where did you order that?



eBay!

It's a Namiki, but that's Pilot's "super fancy expensive" line of stuff that go up to $500+ for ONE pen


----------



## MikeH (Jul 9, 2012)

Gonzo Tuning » MK4 1.8T (AWW/AWP)

















So basically a bunch of shit that I could make a killer rig with if I saved the money.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 9, 2012)

MFB said:


> Kululu or GTFO bro
> 
> Kululu > *



Not a big Kululu fan. Tamama ftw.


----------



## MFB (Jul 9, 2012)

I do loves me some Tamama, namely when he does the rage breath or when he was "Comrad Fuhrer"


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 9, 2012)

A couple guns
A gas tank and disc brake set for my mustang
Some more patches for my vest


----------



## Allo1010 (Jul 9, 2012)

For me it has to be





And more importantly









Pretty much just ice-cream generally.


----------



## grunge782 (Jul 9, 2012)

I need a better PC. Something with a SSD and a better CPU. 

But I can't stop putting my money into pieces of wood and metal that cost the same price.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 9, 2012)

Some other things I've been wanting:






















Semi-music related:













Music related:


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jul 10, 2012)

Gaming. Just beat GOW3 and plan on beating Halo Anniversary, Catherine, Final Fantasy XIII-2, Dead Space 2, Batman Arkham City, and alot of other games like Diablo 3

being really busy all year and recovering from being sick doesn't really give you time to play Campaign


----------



## Tang (Jul 10, 2012)

With the exact same lens.. simply beautiful.


----------



## sahaal (Jul 10, 2012)

If I had the money I'd have a similar problem to OP, I'm addicted to searching for used diesels on the internet.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 10, 2012)

These:





I was in Sephora and they had some. It's hard finding big eyelashes. I'll be getting some as soon as I get paid


----------



## PettyThief (Jul 16, 2012)

I just sold my car and am trying to find a new one... I am so sick of dealing with morons on CL.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 16, 2012)

My freaking car, will be ready for pickup Thursday!


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Jul 16, 2012)

One of these.





Lots of these.





Also laptop that didn't get dropped and has to be held together by duct tape, and a laptop charger that didn't get closed into a car door and the end dragged outside of the car for 15 miles.


----------



## larry (Jul 16, 2012)

-my ccwp





-walther p99c as




actually gassin pretty fuckin' hard for this. but i don't wanna put the
cart before the horse, so i'm waiting for my permit.
trips to the local range haven't really helped. they're soo friendly and
eager to let me handle all the p99 variants they carry. though i'm most
partial to this one 

-hyundai sonata hybrid




i've gotten older. lately, i've been more into super quiet comfy rides 
and the idea of 60+ mpg is a nice perk. i like how this car looks, and i am
feelin' the hitler mustache.

...and that's about it for now..


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 16, 2012)

Asus GTX 680





And this:


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 16, 2012)

I was thinking about modding my GTI to become beastly but I'm saving money for a used Lotus Elise instead. I've wanted one of those damn things since I first saw one even though they aren't actually that fast. They look incredible and should be just about the ultimate (regularly drive-able) driver's car. The plan right now is to buy one in a little under 2 years.

Other than that I'd like to buy a decent desktop PC, laptop, tablet, several monitors/TV's, speakers but I am keeping myself under control to be able to buy the Lotus 

I also really want to get some kind of laser eye surgery. I hate contacts and hate glasses even more. That will happen as soon as the end of next year.

The other big purchase I'm looking at which kind of pisses me off at its incredibly insane expense (as in costs as much as everything else I just listed combined) is 3 rings, a party, and a vacation aka engagement/marriage/honeymoon. Unfortunately I don't think I can get away with cheaping out on them and then proceeding to buy a $30k sports car


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 17, 2012)

My cousin got one for Christmas and i'm so jealous


----------



## myampslouder (Jul 17, 2012)

Right now for non music related GAS here's the top 3

5VZ-FE V6 to swap into my 4runner so i can get rid of the god awful underpowered engine I have now.





A Toyta Racing Development Supercharger kit for the 5VZ-FE. Should bump me up to about 280HP while still getting fairly good gas mileage.





and finally to top it all off

A New set of tires. Size 33x12.50 BF Goodrich All Terrain. Best all terrain tire on the market in my opinion






All this is for my Daily Driver '94 toyota 4runner


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jul 17, 2012)

A good weightlifting belt, loads of books and new chisels...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 18, 2012)

Only I want the hat made into a Witches hat..with a spider pin..and the hair will be black and grey


----------



## schecter4life (Jul 18, 2012)

hmmm, non gear gas'ing?

gonna have to go with pineapple chunk on that, but i think putting a pic of THAT on here would be against Da Rulez xD

And a 21" RooR Triple Perc !!!!!!!!!(i only WISH this was my picture and i was that thin)




This is my GAS for portabilty  (12 inch)






Of course this would be for Baccy use only


----------

